# Stihl 661 cm for milling



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the 661 cm good for milling. Need opinions on whether they are good or bad. Or if it will just burn up I won't be milling nothing bigger than 24" be makeing 2x6 and 2x4 and board 1/2" thick or should I just stick to the husky 390 xp tried to get my hands on a 395 but it not happening. Any advice would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## groundup (Jan 16, 2016)

I use mine for occasional milling. I have the HO oiler on mine and use an aux oiler drip.

It works fine, but if you already have a saw with time on it I would put that through the abuse before buying a new 661.


----------



## steve easy (Jan 16, 2016)

Stihl haved dropped the ball with the 661. Mine didnt last 12mths. No confidence in buying another. Running a husky 390 now and the more i use it the more i like it.


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

What happened to your saw were u using it just for milling or bucking and dropping to cause I need something that can work hard at both when I need it


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

Ported and piped said:


> What happened to your saw were u using it just for milling or bucking and dropping to cause I need something that can work hard at both when I need it


I don't have a big saw for milling just my 455 rancher and don't want to burn it up


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm using a Jonsered 2172 (Husky 372 x-torq) for milling with a 24" bar and it does just fine. I wanted a light saw that could be used for both logging and milling. For me the 2172 fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

My dealer said I burn it up that it not going to hold up cause that was what I was going to get and then he suggested the 390xp would be better. I put everything on hold till I get this figured out cause I'm dam confused and the other husky dealer said it that the 372xp x- torn would be fine ????


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 16, 2016)

Tune it fat, give it time to work, clean the air filter often, use a good bar and chain and keep it sharp, adjust the oiler to max and let the saw run on idle for a few min after each cut. The saw will last for a long time if you take care of it. I started out with 3/8 LP (0.50) on my 2172, but swapped to regular 3/8 (0.58) semi chisel, and it cuts much better and it carries more oil.


----------



## steve easy (Jan 16, 2016)

Out of the box 661 was great, then it started bogging only waking up halfway through a cut. Fuel use was out getting out of control, top cover causes a bad vibe. Everything on fuel delivery side was replaced under warranty but still runs like crap. Only answer stihl had was to buy another one, which kinda pissed me off. I would have thought stihl would have ironed the bugs out by now, but I'm hearing more guys like me are changing colours due to poor product performance.


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds like Harley Davidson when they went on the exchange some years back. Don't point at the CEO... Look deeper at the shareholders who could care less about a well machined product but their quarterly dividens. That's the way it is.


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

steve easy said:


> Out of the box 661 was great, then it started bogging only waking up halfway through a cut. Fuel use was out getting out of control, top cover causes a bad vibe. Everything on fuel delivery side was replaced under warranty but still runs like crap. Only answer stihl had was to buy another one, which kinda pissed me off. I would have thought stihl would have ironed the bugs out by now, but I'm hearing more guys like me are changing colours due to poor product performance.


Well stihl is out of question and set on that after the things I keep hearing I can get the 390 xp for 100$ more then the 372xp and is 2lbs more I think not much heavier then the 455 r so it all comes down to the decision.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 16, 2016)

FWIW:

661 coil and harness update:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/problematic-ms661.288911/page-4#post-5713500


----------



## steve easy (Jan 16, 2016)

First thing dealer replaced was coil, they said there were a few out there that had known dud coils and instead of recalling or even checking the numbers before they went out the door, they selling them and fingers crossed they worked. Kinda feel for the dealers, they losing customers because that's all they can offer. I would have gladly got another 660 if they were available.


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

Don


KiwiBro said:


> FWIW:
> 
> 661 coil and harness update:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/problematic-ms661.288911/page-4#post-5713500


i read all that page today and how long is that going to last just seems like they are not reliable saws


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't need something that's going to cop out in the middle of a cut or spend good trees on something that I have to bring back to the dealer and have a head ache over it . And I don't need to take a chance and then later say boy I am I f$&!, dum should have went husky 
I am just saying I have heard they have a lot of problems and things like seizeing up then u take it to the dealer and won't replace or tell you it ur fault no thanks


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

And Steve easy even said( it lasted 12 months) stihl converted him to husky just by selling him crap that was unreliabil


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

But there old saws were good I give stihl that what the hell happened


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

something I thought was neat ms 661 cm with full adjustable carb


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

Ported and piped said:


> something I thought was neat ms 661 cm with full adjustable carb





Ported and piped said:


> something I thought was neat ms 661 cm with full adjustable carb



it seems that some people are getting good 661c and the some are not is all I am trying to say cause I like stihls and husky but if I got a good 661 and know it would last I would get one


----------



## DonnerParty (Jan 16, 2016)

My 661 CM has been great. Hope it holds up well, but only time will tell. Great saw so far, though; falling, bucking and milling.


----------



## Ported and piped (Jan 16, 2016)

How long have u had it now this is makeing me curious??? I've been read some more and it seems the people with the problems had recall units


----------



## DonnerParty (Jan 16, 2016)

I've only had it for a month.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 21, 2016)

DonnerParty said:


> My 661 CM has been great. Hope it holds up well, but only time will tell. Great saw so far, though; falling, bucking and milling.



Dito. I've had mine for 6-8 months... something like that. I just spent 3 weeks running it almost all day every day, and it didn't bat an eyelash. I saw swapping between 36" bar and 20", no problem. Now I was extra super careful when going through its "break in phase", of you believe in those.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Jan 21, 2016)

I've had mine about 6 months, and I don't think I've made 5 crosscuts with it. I 'broke it in' milling some black locust. It milled all of this and more. I guess I got a good one. I like the features on it better than a 660 or 395 (which is the smallest size I'd go with - 390 is too small IMO).


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful lumber pic.

Less than 90cc too small to mill? Not effiecient? I Haven't learned enough yet, i was hoping to use a p85 to begin some milling. Thoughts.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Feb 1, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Beautiful lumber pic.
> 
> Less than 90cc too small to mill? Not effiecient? I Haven't learned enough yet, i was hoping to use a p85 to begin some milling. Thoughts.



Honestly it's still all about the chain. If that saw has a manual oiler that could be real handy. It will probably get the job done, and done well with the right chain. 

Just one word of caution though - CSM will have you craving more power and more oil and it can only deepen a CAD addiction...


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 1, 2016)

Tha


Shawn Curry said:


> Honestly it's still all about the chain. If that saw has a manual oiler that could be real handy. It will probably get the job done, and done well with the right chain.
> 
> Just one word of caution though - CSM will have you craving more power and more oil and it can only deepen a CAD addiction...


thanks for all the input guys I am waiting till spring for my big saw went and order a ms 461 for a new bucking and dropping saw seeing as the husky 455 rancher is just under powered i should have my new saw by Wednesday Or Thursday It was special order


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 1, 2016)

W


Ported and piped said:


> Tha
> 
> thanks for all the input guys I am waiting till spring for my big saw went and order a ms 461 for a new bucking and dropping saw seeing as the husky 455 rancher is just under powered i should have my new saw by Wednesday Or Thursday It was special order


will post pics when I get the beast


----------



## steve easy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wish I got one of the good ones, but every one I talk to around here has had some sort of problem. Mine ran great until its first hiccup. Its the first stihl i have had that hasn't lasted a year, it's a back up saw now. Last day I used it it drank 12l of fuel. I still love my 090's and my 880's, but I'm wondering maybe I need to try a 3120.


----------



## DonnerParty (Feb 2, 2016)

steve easy said:


> Wish I got one of the good ones, but every one I talk to around here has had some sort of problem. Mine ran great until its first hiccup. Its the first stihl i have had that hasn't lasted a year, it's a back up saw now. Last day I used it it drank 12l of fuel. I still love my 090's and my 880's, but I'm wondering maybe I need to try a 3120.



What's the serial number on your 661?


----------



## steve easy (Feb 2, 2016)

178965299


----------



## DonnerParty (Feb 2, 2016)

steve easy said:


> 178965299



Thanks Steve. Have you tried contacting a different dealer, or Stihl directly? Seems like it's got to be something that can be fixed and, if not, the saw should be replaced.

My saw is 179925XXX. Hoping it keeps running strong. My dealer is absolutely excellent when it comes to addressing issues, though.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 2, 2016)

Shawn
The p85 does have an additional manual oiler for such occasions

Looking for a 28" + bar to run. 

Not familiar with CSM or a CAD addiction. . 

Please advise.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Feb 2, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Not familiar with CSM or a CAD addiction. .
> 
> Please advise.



Give it time... 

CSM = Chain Saw Milling
CAD = Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder. While not technically recognized as a "real" disease by any medical professionals, most members here suffer from some level of it.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh. Yup, my wife refers to CAD as collecting to much "stuff". But a different s word. "How many do you need"? Her words ... Mine, "one more"

Many thanks


Oh. And whats "give it a bump"?


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 2, 2016)

My wife says all I talk about is chainsaws lol not true just most of the time


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 2, 2016)

Well got the call today my saw is in if the weather is not bad will be going to pick it up


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 2, 2016)

Tomorrow


----------



## steve easy (Feb 2, 2016)

DonnerParty said:


> Thanks Steve. Have you tried contacting a different dealer, or Stihl directly? Seems like it's got to be something that can be fixed and, if not, the saw should be replaced.
> 
> My saw is 179925XXX. Hoping it keeps running strong. My dealer is absolutely excellent when it comes to addressing issues, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 3, 2016)

steve easy said:


> You would hope they are working hard to fix these issues but I couldn't justify gambling 2k on another saw to have the same issues. Mr husky must be rubbing his hands together, the husky dealer I got the 390 from sold 6 in the first half of Jan 4 of them were to guys who were running 661's.


By the sounds of things, Stihl NZ is bleeding customers as a result of not just the 661 issues but the lack of effective post-sale support. Farked if I'd gamble my work performance/revenue on getting a good 661. At least you know the 390 is proven.


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 3, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## DonnerParty (Feb 3, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> By the sounds of things, Stihl NZ is bleeding customers as a result of not just the 661 issues but the lack of effective post-sale support. Farked if I'd gamble my work performance/revenue on getting a good 661. At least you know the 390 is proven.



Dealer support is more important than brand. If I had a great Husqvarna or Echo dealer instead of the great Stihl dealer I have, I'd be running one of those brands. Sounds like Stihl needs to be made aware of this issue. I'm still curious if you've contacted them directly, Steve.


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 3, 2016)

The stihl dealer here is really good for me to go to a good husky dealer it and hour and a half drive with sucks cause the stihl deal is 20 mins and the husky dealer that's right beside them is a hole bunch of incompetent people that should not sell things at all they won't even sell you the parts you need unless they do the work and at 100$ hr no thanks and I hate people fixing my stuff unless it is really major and I don't have the time .


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 3, 2016)

But I guess there are bad apples every were they should be monatered on how they treat people or deal with things like supporting there product that they sell after the fact I used to be brand loyal till the husky dealer pissed in my cornflakes


----------



## steve easy (Feb 3, 2016)

I haven't gone to stihl directly. Told the dealer how pissed off I was and they said they would pass it on to head office, didn't hear anything so took my money to husky.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 4, 2016)

steve easy said:


> I haven't gone to stihl directly. Told the dealer how pissed off I was and they said they would pass it on to head office, didn't hear anything so took my money to husky.


<rant>
There is something about many businesses (not all, but too many you and I seem to encounter anyway) here in NZ where that sort of customer service BS and plain disrespect is considered acceptable. It is never, ever acceptable to hang a customer to twist in the breeze like that. Stihl NZ will spend hundreds of thousands on marketing and still not undo the damage one justifiably pissed off customer can do. They probably won't pull their heads out of their backsides until it is way too late.

It would be interesting not only the percentage breakdown of revenue they generate from homeowners and pros (I'm assuming the latter is small by comparison), but just how long they can maintain their credibility amongst the homeowners if they don't treat pro customers with respect (hopefully not long).

There are Stihl dealers reading these pages. They have the serial number now. Perhaps they too are pissed off at how this reflects on the brand they have invested a heap of money to carry. Perhaps they could take it up with their head offices and PM you some outcome or at least reach out to offer to help.

I had the same thing with a tractor dealer here in NZ a few years ago. NZ was as farking useless as the POS tractor they sold me but a USA distributor with a heap of sway (probably sells more than the entire NZ market), sincerely frustrated with how I was being treated stepped in, completely out of the blue, to help from his end resulting in a remarkable and very welcome turnaround in how I was being treated here in NZ.

Similarly, a [good] NZ sawmil manufacturer has stepped in to help with with an absolute POS sawmill sold by another manufacturer with an attitude even worse than the crap they sold me. Yeah, I know you know who I'm talking about (I'll get you those pics of the repaired mill soon mate - I think you'll be impressed). The point is, when a third party has to step in because they are dumbfounded by how poorly they see someone else in the industry or selling the same brand is treating a customer, whilst very welcome, it highlights just how farked up the original seller has been and how little that seller deserves to prosper.

</rant>


----------



## steve easy (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd like to know how many saws are running perfectly after a years work. Seems stupid that the proven 660 is shelved in favour of a saw that just isn't performing. Its got to be costing them money, not to mention reputation. I've talked to a lot of guys locally who are just not impressed and are jumping ship just like I have. I wouldn't have considered husky pre 661 if a 660 had been on the shelf I would have bought it and still been a happy stihl customer.
I'm hanging out to see how the beam works for you bro, I'm sure I'll want one for my pos too. Been far too long since I milled anything, been making do with looking on here at what others are milling.


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 5, 2016)

So is stihl going to do anything at all


----------



## steve easy (Feb 6, 2016)

They wore the repairs, new coil etc about $1200. The shop lent me their demo saw while it was been repaired. They didn't do anything about the flogged out grommets on top cover. I learnt today that they are on their 4th generation coil. After all this it still wasn't right, told the shop I wasn't happy on two different occasions the last time just before Christmas, all they could say was we will pass it on to their head office but you could buy another one and i'm sure you'll be happy. I'm not holding my breath on stihl doing anything, I feel used over the whole drama. I started replacing my 090's last year with 880's the plan on one a year that's probably going to change to 3120's, not that I'm unhappy with the 880 its awesome but don't see why I should keep supporting stihl when they don't care about me.


----------



## DonnerParty (Feb 6, 2016)

I would contact Stihl directly. I wouldn't be surprised if your dealer hasn't done any real work to get your issue resolved. Go to the top.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 10, 2016)

Double checked with dealer today to see if my frustrations with this problematic 661 were being passed on to stihl hq and yes they are. Owner got straight on phone to chase them up and said he's sending it back to hq for them to try and diagnose why its still a pos, sent me away with the shops demo saw with instructions to thrash it to try and get it to play up. He's off to a conference with some of the stihl bigwigs and said the problems that these faulty 661's are causing will be a hot topic.


----------



## Ported and piped (Feb 10, 2016)

Well hope it all gets worked out for you cause that situation sucks big time and it is time they do some thing for you better than they have


----------



## steve easy (Feb 10, 2016)

He encouraged me to write to HQ and complain, over 50% of these saws are playing up one ran for two days and quit. Didn't blame me for going to husky, he worry's how they are going to get customers who have jumped ship back again.


----------

